# Anyone need 1 for Thursday overnighter?



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

I keep my boat & equipment in Matagorda and fish usually in the 35-45 mile offshore range, BUT got my first taste of Texas yellowfin sashimi on Sunday from a friend's dad. I was hoping to get lucky and see if anyone on here was headed out Thursday night for some tuna action cause my 24' should not venture out that far.

I've never caught wahoo, tuna, or billfish in the Gulf of Mexico but have caught pretty much everything else here and have caught all of that before in the Pacific (except swordfish...never caught one of those).

I don't claim to be an expert fisherman and my rule is the captain of the boat calls the shots. (I've taken some friends out before and they weren't invited back due to their lacking of these ideas.) Thanks.


----------

